# Acquisto auto nuova



## Brain84 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Siccome non c'è un area specifica per le auto, metto qui 

Come molti di voi sanno, sono un libero professionista con partita iva ed entro la prossima settimana vorrei ordinare la mia prima auto..ho 3 auto sulle quali optare ma per le quali nutro indecisioni perchè a mio avviso sono tutte e 3 ottime

- il mio primo amore è stata la Polo Diesel 1.2 TDI Comfortline
- Kia Rio 1.1 CRDI da 75cv
- La nuovissima Renault Clio Wave 1.2 75cv

Detto che il mio budget oscilla sui 13.500 euro ma posso spingermi fino anche 14.000 mi direte che per la Polo e Clio sto fuori budget. Per quanto riguarda la Polo dovrei sentire domani un concessionario che mi fa un bello sconto concessionario e mi darebbe la comfortline per 13.500/14.000 euro.
La Kia a livello economico ci sto dentro tranquillamente
La clio mi piace così tanto che sarei disposto a scendere sulla benzina ma non riesco ad avere i consumi dei clienti forse perchè troppo nuova..

Calcolate che faccio sui 12/15 mila km all'anno quindi potete anche farmi cambiare idea sulla scelta del diesel e farmi propendere al benzina

Non so veramente quale scegliere, vi dico che abito in provincia d Venezia quindi pianura e dovrei spesso districarmi all'interno del traffico di Mestre.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2012)

Premesso che non capisco un tubo di auto....la mito non ti piace? Credo riusciresti a risparmiare qualcosa anche di budget..


----------



## Canonista (27 Ottobre 2012)

Prendi una Panda Young e stai a posto per tutta la vita


----------



## Dexter (27 Ottobre 2012)

la mito costa di più ice,sta sui 17mila e più...

brain,tra queste per gusto personale ti direi la polo. con le tedesche non si sbaglia mai,ed esteticamente è la migliore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la suzuki swift non ti piace?


----------



## Brain84 (27 Ottobre 2012)

La mito è fuori budget decisamente poi è un pò troppo vecchiotta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> la mito costa di più ice,sta sui 17mila e più...
> 
> brain,tra queste per gusto personale ti direi la polo. con le tedesche non si sbaglia mai,ed esteticamente è la migliore.
> 
> ...



No la swift zero proprio 
La Kia Rio avendo 7 anni di garanzia, un prezzo aggressivo e recensioni che tessono solo lodi fa voglia...
Il problema è che non so decidermi tra un diesel e un benzina..andassi sul benzina potrei prendermi sia polo che clio come costi.....oggi ero molto vicino da prendermi una clio a 15mila euro ma so soldi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

La Hyundai i20 non ti piace?


----------



## Brain84 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Hyundai i20 non ti piace?



Si non è male ma allora andrei dritto sulla Rio..alla fine sono molto simili


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si non è male ma allora andrei dritto sulla Rio..alla fine sono molto simili



....della Hyundai ci sono più allestimenti, magari trovi più facilmente quello che ti piace.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Il problema è che io amo la polo e amo adesso la Clio...se dovessi prendermi quello che mi piace andrei credo sulla Clio solo perchè la polo è in giro da già 2 anni e mi piacciono le novità...il problema è che per scendere dovrei prendere il benzina e ho paura di fare na cavolata per quanto riguarda i consumi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che io amo la polo e amo adesso la Clio...se dovessi prendermi quello che mi piace andrei credo sulla Clio solo perchè la polo è in giro da già 2 anni e mi piacciono le novità...il problema è che per scendere dovrei prendere il benzina e ho paura di fare na cavolata per quanto riguarda i consumi



Quattroruote Listino prezzi RENAULT Clio, Quattroruote riporta ovviamente le differenze. Se puoi fare uno sforzo, prendi il diesel.

Edit: se prendi la clio benzina vai sulla versione Live.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2012)

La polo tutta la vita.I crucchi sono una garanzia e poi esteticamente mi pare la migliore!


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2012)

Boh ...pigliati il mercedes , paghi 325 al mese per due anni, se poi non ti gusta la ridai indietro  Cosi' dice la pubblicita'.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh ...pigliati il mercedes , paghi 325 al mese per due anni, se poi non ti gusta la ridai indietro  Cosi' dice la pubblicita'.



Ice bisogna anticipare 5.800 euro Classe C da 325 euro al mese: dopo 2 anni scegli se restituirla


----------



## Brain84 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quattroruote Listino prezzi RENAULT Clio, Quattroruote riporta ovviamente le differenze. Se puoi fare uno sforzo, prendi il diesel.
> 
> Edit: se prendi la clio benzina vai sulla versione Live.



Il brutto è che in una concessionaria dove sono "amico" del proprietario ho fatto una configurazione al volo e basta che metti il colore rosso (650 euro di vernice) e ti va a 15800 euro e lui me l'avrebbe scontata fino a 15.300..un po troppo poco direi anche se siamo su una nuova auto..
Mi diceva "eh ma sai, nel pacchetto wave in regalo c'è l'autoradio+bluetooth mp3 e usb che viene 400 euro quindi te li scontiamo" ma se è una promozione perchè devi infilarci i 400 euro nello sconto che mi fai??

Se la vernice la vuoi gratis ti devi pigliare la clio GIALLA oppure con quella bianca stai sui 250 euro

Aggiungo che la Polo se prendi United o Trendline non trovi manco il volante dentro...zero optional..per una decente devi andare sulla comfortline


----------



## Miro (27 Ottobre 2012)

Tra le tre ti direi di provare a fare uno sforzetto economico e portarti a casa la Polo che è indubbiamente la migliore.

Altrimenti ti consiglio di sondare anche il mercato delle Ford, le ultime Fiesta non sono per nulla male.

Se no invece ti vendo la mia Fox, sempre Volkswagen è.


----------



## cris (27 Ottobre 2012)

tra le tre, sceglierei la polo, le tedesche son le migliori


----------



## Degenerate X (27 Ottobre 2012)

Polo.


----------



## Doctore (27 Ottobre 2012)

ford fiesta 1400 gpl e benzina 14000 euro senza clima


----------



## Brain84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

mercoledi vado a prenotare la Clio 1.2 75cv benzina Wave con pacchetto wave regalato che varebbe da solo 400 euro per autoradio+bluetooth mp3 e usb.
Colore bianco ghiaccio


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> mercoledi vado a prenotare la Clio 1.2 75cv benzina Wave con pacchetto wave regalato che varebbe da solo 400 euro per autoradio+bluetooth mp3 e usb.
> Colore bianco ghiaccio



Ottima scelta come auto ma la versione Live offre molto di più.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ottima scelta come auto ma la versione Live offre molto di più.



si vero ma costa anche quasi mille euro in più. La wave alla fine con il pacchetto di mp3 ecc mi va più che bene. Unico dubbio è che la wave non ha il sedile regolabile in altezza e ho paura che la misura standard non vada bene a me...domani vedo di provarla


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Fiesta o Polo. La nuova Clio a me non piace per niente. E, nel caso della Fiesta, prendi anche in considerazione il motore benzina-gpl.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Ottobre 2012)

Polo tutta la vita!!!


----------



## Brain84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

Come ho già detto la Polo l'ho scartata ieri vedendo il rpezzo altissimo nonostante 10% di sconto del concessionario. Bastava aggiungere degli optional che in quasi tutte le case sono di serie che sale troppo il prezzo. In più a livello di interni è troppo scarna..poi sono gusti. Della fiesta non ho sentito parlare benissimo, una mia amica ce l'ha e non ne tesse molto le lodi


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ce l'ho io la Fiesta. Ce l'ho da 3 anni, diesel, quasi 70000 km e non ho mai dovuto portarla dal meccanico, a parte le classiche revisioni dal concessionario.

Personalmente, e non perchè ce l'ho io, a quel prezzo è l'auto migliore possibile.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ce l'ho io la Fiesta. Ce l'ho da 3 anni, diesel, quasi 70000 km e non ho mai dovuto portarla dal meccanico, a parte le classiche revisioni dal concessionario.
> 
> Personalmente, e non perchè ce l'ho io, a quel prezzo è l'auto migliore possibile.



Ieri ho guidato la Clio limited edition ed è stato allora che ho deciso di comprarla immediatamente. Appena ci monti te ne innamori


----------



## bmb (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi piace esteticamente...anche se l'ho vista solo dalle foto. Che motore scegli?


----------



## Brain84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non mi piace esteticamente...anche se l'ho vista solo dalle foto. Che motore scegli?



1.2 75cv benzina..non un missile..ma più che altro sto cercando di capire i consumi reali che avrei


----------



## Brain84 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo una bella trattativa e anche lunga, ho concluso per la wave 1.2 75cv benzina + wave pack a 13.000 euro


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2012)

Complimenti per nuova car!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dopo una bella trattativa e anche lunga, ho concluso per la wave 1.2 75cv benzina + wave pack a 13.000 euro



Hai spuntato un ottimo prezzo.


----------



## Brain84 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Complimenti per nuova car!





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai spuntato un ottimo prezzo.



Grazie!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Complimenti e soprattutto auguri!


----------



## Dexter (29 Ottobre 2012)

è una bella soddisfazione potersi comprare un'auto nuova,complimenti!


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2012)

Quant'era il prezzo di partenza? Cioè quanto sei riuscito a tirar giù?


----------



## Brain84 (29 Ottobre 2012)

in pratica sarebbero:

Clio 1.2 75cv=13.500 euro
colore bianco ghiaccio= 250 euro
Kit Sicurezza= 121 euro
Promo lancio omaggio wave pack= 400,00 euro

totale= 14.119,54 (non vi ho messo varie imposte e IPT) 
Il valore dell'auto dal 1 Novembre (data di scadenza della promo lancio wave pack) sarà di 14.519,54

In pratica ho risparmiato 1.519,54 euro checorrisponde all'11% praticamente


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> in pratica sarebbero:
> 
> Clio 1.2 75cv=13.500 euro
> colore bianco ghiaccio= 250 euro
> ...



Trattandosi, di fatto, di un nuovo modello ti è andata benissimo.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Trattandosi, di fatto, di un nuovo modello ti è andata benissimo.



si ha una settimana la clio praticamente..non credevo nemmeno io di riuscire a farli scendere così in basso


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2012)

Buon affare,bravo!

Si può dire che sta nuova Clio è fascia C ?!?!

Certo,non è una Golf ma vedendo anche le alternative che proponevi (Polo,Kia Rio) direi che stiamo la


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Buon affare,bravo!
> 
> Si può dire che sta nuova Clio è fascia C ?!?!
> 
> Certo,non è una Golf ma vedendo anche le alternative che proponevi (Polo,Kia Rio) direi che stiamo la



La stessa Polo è un segmento B e anche la Rio.
Di segmento C ci sono la Giulietta, la Golf, Astra, Megane, Focus la i30, Leon, Kia Cee'd ecc.

Comunque alla fine il segmento è un fattore che di oggettivo spesso e volentieri ha ben poco


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Ottobre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La stessa Polo è un segmento B e anche la Rio.
> Di segmento C ci sono la Giulietta, la Golf, Astra, Megane, Focus la i30, Leon, Kia Cee'd ecc.
> 
> Comunque alla fine il segmento è un fattore che di oggettivo spesso e volentieri ha ben poco



Con ste macchine nuove non ci si capisce un cacchio 

Sta Clio,la stessa Polo a me paiono onestamente tutt'altra cosa rispetto a una decina di anni fa,quando erano vere e proprie citycar


----------



## Brain84 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con ste macchine nuove non ci si capisce un cacchio
> 
> Sta Clio,la stessa Polo a me paiono onestamente tutt'altra cosa rispetto a una decina di anni fa,quando erano vere e proprie citycar



Beh la Clio alla fine ha cabiato estetica rispetto alla precedente...pesa 100kg in meno che per i consumi e velocità è tutto di guadagnato. Sono cambiati i modi di concepire l'auto, adesso ci sono le City Car e subito dopo trovi segmenti B che di fatto sono auto versatili.
Con il mercato in crisi bisogna accontentare un alto target con una sola vettura


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2012)

Prenotata il 31! Clio 1.2 75cv bianco ghiaccio + wave pack. Mi arriverà intorno al 13 novembre credo


----------



## Doctore (2 Novembre 2012)

Anch io devo comprarmi la macchina nuova a breve,ma secondo voi una macchina con impianto a gpl non e' la piu convieniente di tutte?


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Novembre 2012)

io a gennaio ne ho presa una a metano, credo che in termini di convenienza non abbia eguali... con poco più di 10 euro faccio 280 km di media


----------



## Stex (2 Novembre 2012)

prendi na golf e non sbagli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Con ste macchine nuove non ci si capisce un cacchio
> 
> Sta Clio,la stessa Polo a me paiono onestamente tutt'altra cosa rispetto a una decina di anni fa,quando erano vere e proprie citycar


Ahhh le auto non sono più quelle di una volta


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> io a gennaio ne ho presa una a metano, credo che in termini di convenienza non abbia eguali... con poco più di 10 euro faccio 280 km di media



Ovviamente conviene il metano, il problema è che nei tragitti che faccio io non esistono distributori e dovrei ogni volta allungare la strada per farlo..seccante.


----------

